# bad day at the corn field



## corn field (Jan 18, 2008)

I should have known it was going to go bad. The temp was 2 degrees and 30 mile an hour winds with blowing and drifting snow. Had to trudge out to the shop to get bottling bucket and bottles. Snow was hiney deep to a tall Indian. After several trips had to thaw out.




Got every thing cleaned and sanatized and was ready to rock and role. Well not so the floor corker broke.



So had to use double handle hand corker



. Life must go on. Got 4 batches bottled. Chocolate Strawberry, Mint, Tomatoe and Gooseberry. Started to print the labels for all that I had bottled and the printer went armidillo on me



. So put masking tape on the bottles and called it a day. Still have6 batches to go but will not procede till I have a new floor corker and a color laser printer



. I will try to repair the other corker and keep it as a spare. What is left to bottle are 2 batches of Concord, 2 batches of Jalapino, Sweet corn and Chocolate manderin.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 18, 2008)

Rough day in the corn field! Those are some interesting wines there. How does the sweet corn or tomato taste? I have thought about trying them, especially the sweet corn. Tons of sugar there to work with, but does it clear well?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 18, 2008)

Sweet Corn Wine?????...Who'd a thunk?


----------



## corn field (Jan 18, 2008)

The Tomato has a lingering tomato taste it needs to be dry and at least 12 or 13% ABV. Te acid drops of verry well and so does the color pigment. There is defitnetly an earthy taste. I use it mostly for cooking or as a marinade. Does wonders for Marinara sauce. 
The sweet corn wine has to age at least a year or more to take the harshnes out It hasa definate corn taste and is very earthy is a good sipping wine havent used it for cooking yet but will later this year. Both of these are some of the most requested wines from my winery.


Ron


----------



## Wade E (Jan 18, 2008)

What exactly happened to your floor corker and which 1 was it.


----------



## corn field (Jan 18, 2008)

It is an Italian floor corker I got it secon hand 2 years ago. I have no idea how long they had owned it. The bottle platform latch broke. It can be fixed. I was just so bumed out at the time and needed to finish soon to get the wine under cork for protection. I need to have another corker anyway so the grandson can help me cork also to speed things up.


----------



## Waldo (Jan 19, 2008)

Bummer !! Hate it for ya buddy. What printer are you looking at getting?


----------



## scubaman2151 (Jan 19, 2008)

What labels do you use in the printer? And what size?


Scuba


----------



## corn field (Jan 19, 2008)

I am looking into a Brother or a HP color laser printer.The price has realy come down in the past year.
I use the 4th and vine blank labels 4 to the sheet 3.50" X 4.50".


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey Ron. I'm just about ready to start that strawberry chocolate wine. Any last words of encouragement???


----------



## corn field (Jan 19, 2008)

What size batch are you making?
I usually slice my strawberries to get the maxium flavor. But if they were frozen just put in a strainer bag and crush. 
good luck hope it turnes out as good as mine did or turnes out even better. It will have an off color during the whole process so don't be alarmed. You will have a lot of lees at first and second racking.


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 19, 2008)

I am making 1 gallon. Do you add the yeast when first mixing and add nutrient later?


----------



## corn field (Jan 19, 2008)

I put in the campdien tablet wait 12 hrs. put in the pectic enzime then wait 12 hours and add yeast starter. I normaly put in the yeast enigizer when I do my enital mix but it can be added later during the fermintation in the prymary if you choose.


----------

